# Need helping finding the bluetooth PDIM in australia



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi vilemouse. Did you have any luck in finding this PDIM in Oz?


----------



## vilemouse (May 30, 2018)

Sadly no but i think I'm just going to buy a third party head unit or find my link one from a wreck and make that work.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

What part of Oz are you in?


----------



## vilemouse (May 30, 2018)

Scotch&Dry said:


> What part of Oz are you in?


Queensland.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok I am in Melbourne but have had no issue finding the old PDIM. However finding the one for the Bluetooth streaming has been a lot harder. I am not even sure it is available for us here in Oz locally.


----------

